# Guild Wars 2 Video -Update: 3 neue Ingame Videos



## Dexter02 (11. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Guild Wars 2 Fans,
auf der Offiziellen Guild Wars 2 Homepage wurde am Montag ein neues Video veröffentlicht. In dem Video sind unter anderem neue Orte und Kampfszenen zu sehen. Das Video wird von den Entwicklern kommentiert und offenbart uns einige interessante Infos zum Spiel und der eigentlichen Idee die hinter Guild Wars 2 steckt.
Das Video könnt ihr entweder direkt ansehen oder in der Quellenangabe in 1080p HD.

Ich hoffe ich konnte mit dem verbesserten Text ein paar User zufrieden stellen, die ich vorher beleidigt habe. Es tut mir aufrichtig Leid und hoffe das dieser Text besser ist.
Falls es noch weitere Verbesserungsvorschläge gibt, bitte melden.

Danke an JohnPatrickRyan der noch 3 weitere Ingame Videos (unten hinzugefügt) zu Guild Wars 2 gefunden hat. Die Videos geben einen schönen Einblick ins Spiel.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dexter02

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
<object width="520" height="316">
                    <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n3SkdUfdhZA&hl=de&fs=1"></param>
                    <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param>
                    <param name="wmode" value="transparent">
                    <param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param>
                    <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n3SkdUfdhZA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"
                           allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="520" height="316"></embed>
                    </object>​


JohnPatrickRyan schrieb:


> *3 Videos zu Ingame - Guild wars 2 *
> 
> Video Guild Wars 2 - Gameplay GamesCom 2010 per PC Windows - versione alta risoluzione pagina 1 di 1 | Multiplayer.it
> 
> ...



Quelle:Videos | Guild Wars 2
YouTube - Guild Wars 2 - Manifesto trailer


----------



## Mental Gear (11. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist*

Fantastisch! Ich habe bisher nur Bilder und Artworks gesehen. 
Aber der die Vorstellung die im Trailer zu sehen ist gefällt mir hervorragend. Da kommt was ganz Großes auf uns zu . 
Mann ich kann's kaum erwarten bis es rauskommt, obwohl man muß den Entwicklern zugute halten, daß sie so ziemlich die Letzten sind die ein Spiel halbfertig auf die große GuildWars Community loslassen würden .


----------



## butter_milch (11. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist*

Ich werds mir gleich zum Release kaufen. Es wird genialst


----------



## rAveN_13 (11. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist*

Nettes Ende! Ob man das reiten kann


----------



## Antijur (11. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist*

ich bezweifel das man es reiten kann soweit ich weiss wirds wohl der finale boss sein der zu beginn der geschichte auferstanden ist und gegen den jetzt die völker kämpfen


----------



## KILLTHIS (11. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist*

Ich habe eine Beule in meiner Hose...


----------



## killuah (11. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist*

Wann kommt das raus?


----------



## jaramund (11. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Beule in meiner Hose...


dann hast du dir zu viel in die Taschen gesteckt...

Aber muss echt sagen, klingt sehr interessant, auch die Zusammenarbeit bei Angriffen verschiedener Klassen schaut gut aus.
Der grösste Vorteil ist natürlich, ausser dem Spiel selber gibts keine weiteren Kosten.


----------



## KILLTHIS (11. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist*



jaramund schrieb:


> dann hast du dir zu viel in die Taschen gesteckt...
> 
> Aber muss echt sagen, klingt sehr interessant, auch die Zusammenarbeit bei Angriffen verschiedener Klassen schaut gut aus.
> Der grösste Vorteil ist natürlich, ausser dem Spiel selber gibts keine weiteren Kosten.


Im übertragenen Sinne; Es macht schon einiges her im Trailer. Hoffen wir, dass es hält, was es verspricht.


----------



## Dexter02 (11. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist*



killuah schrieb:


> Wann kommt das raus?


Hi,
Soweit ich weiß ist da noch nichts genaueres bekannt
Wenn ich es erfahren sollte poste ich es natürlich gerne


----------



## DaStash (11. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

Mhh, aktives Spielen, vollinstanziert. M. M. n. kann man das eben nicht mit einem typischen MassiveMultiplayerOnlineRoleplayingGame vergleichen. Auch wenn es durchaus interessant aussieht, dass muss man schon zugeben. Aber ich als Tank beispielsweise, hätte keinen Bock wärend eines 4 Std. Raides permanent im Getümmel aktiv mitzukämpfen, von der Übersicht mal ganz zu schweigen, da ist man ja mit einer gewohnt passiven Steuerung schon gut gefordert. 

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

Mhhh .... danke für die Info, aber du hast so ziemlich jede Auflage zum Verfassen einer (Nutzer-)Nachrichtenmeldung missachtet beim Schreiben.

Das fängt bei der stark wertenden Überschrift an und setzt sich über den Schreibstil bis hin zu einer fehlenden Quellenangabe (naja, gut ist halt nur ein Trailer ..) fort. 



Wie gesagt: Trotzdem danke für den netten Trailer. = )


----------



## fire2002de (11. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

löl nen trailer kann jeder hinstellen, man sollte sich nur mit den größten messen wenn man etwas zum messen hat! es gab schon so viele versuchen an wow heranzukommen aber alle misslungen.  warten wir es mal was was dann ingame so zusehen ist. ....wenn man mal bedenkt wie alt wow ist....


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (11. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

Man könnte ja ein Sammelthread zu Guild Wars 2 machen.


----------



## Rocksteak (11. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

Wirkt mir zu sehr cineastisch. Ich glaube nicht, dass das Spiel die gleiche Atmosphäre wie das Video schafft. Aber ich werde mir das beim Release auch mal anschauen. Mein Geldbeutel wird im 4. Quartal aber auch so genug leiden (BC2: Vietnam, CoD: Blackops, AC: Brotherhood, Crysis 2) ... das wird ein teueres Jahr...


----------



## Seabound (11. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

Sieht schick aus. Bringt mich aber nicht dazu jemals wieder ein MMO zu zocken. Ich hab ein Leben!


----------



## alm0st (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

Hm... also sieht doch schon mal fein aus. Was mich nur ein bischen stutzig macht, dass sind immer diese Versprechungen und groß angepriesenen Verbesserungen. Wäre nicht das erste mal, dass sowas nach hinten losgeht


----------



## gemCraft (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

Jo wer immer auf dem neuesten Stand bleiben will der muss sich einfach nur ab und zu auf der Homepage von Guildwars2 gehen.
Da gibt es unter anderem das Video auch in 1080p zum download abewr YT hats ja auch in der quali.^^


----------



## dd2ren (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

Wie geil ist das denn ^^ Ich kann es kaum erwarten , wenn es nur halb soviel von den Trailern ist wird es der WoW-Ablöser


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

Na da können sie ja WoW gleich abschalten wenn man das Video sieht!!!11einself
Da hats NC Soft aber Blizzard voll gezeigt, jetzt ist nämlich WoW KEIN MMo mehr [/ironie] 

Warten wir mal ab ob man springen und schwimmen kann  und sehen dann weiter.

Jede andere Usernews in dem Style wäre übrigens geschlossen worden. Macht nen Sammelthread auf, ich hab noch keinen gesehen


----------



## DaStash (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*



fire2002de schrieb:


> löl nen trailer kann jeder hinstellen, man sollte sich nur mit den größten messen wenn man etwas zum messen hat! es gab schon so viele versuchen an wow heranzukommen aber alle misslungen.


 Naja, wenn Quantität für Dich die Grundlage für die Definition der Größe ist dann magst du sicherlich Recht haben. Ich z. B.: Definiere in dem Zusammenhang Größe mit Quallität und da steht m. M. n. EQ2 ganz oben! 


> warten wir es mal was was dann ingame so zusehen ist. ....wenn man mal bedenkt wie alt wow ist....


Des Weiteren kann sich ein Action-MMO mit aktiver Steuerung welches voll durchinstanziert und gescripptet ist nicht mit einem richtigen Mmorpg messen. Ich sag nur riesige , offene Zonen, Housing, Crafting, Mounts, Raids, Gildenhallen, täglicher neuer Content etc.. 

Das sind schon zwei unterschiedliche Genres wenn man es genau nimmt.

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

hmm, sieht von der optik her wie wow2 aus ^^ kenn jetz das alte GW ned, aber gabs da die rassen auch schon un sahen die da auch in etwa so aus? weil grad das große etwas da erinnert mich stark an nen tauren der sich mit ner dreanai eingelassen hat ^^ auch die bewegung sieht voll nach nem tauren aus (un eben das gehängsel da im gesicht son bissl wie dreanai). un die kleinen sind quasi die gnome un dieser magier weib könnt auch aus wow kommen ^^ aber gut, soviel verschiedenes zeug, wird man wohl schlichtweg nich machen können *g*

aber mal zu den konzepten: wie solln das alles so im endeffekt funktionieren? schlagworte im video waren ja zum bsp, das das eigene tun und wirken direkten einfluss auf das spiel hat, oder auch zum bsp, das der boss, den man grad aufwändig gekillt hat, nich 10 mins später plump wieder respawnt (gut, bei wow gabs für high-end inis ja den wochen cooldown, weis ich auch wieder nich, wies da in GW ablief). aber so recht weis ich ned, wie ich mir das vorstellen sollte ^^ wenn ein boss nur einmal killbar wäre, wär das fürs ganze game eigentlich der tot >< sicher, für den, ders geschafft hat (bzw die truppe) is das genial. unauslöschlich steht von nun an geschrieben, das er xyz gekillt hat - super. nur aus spiel-sicht isses eben doof, weil man dieses erlebnis nich nur nen paar hanseln von 1000en zukommen lassen will. wie wird das also umgesetzt, das der boss nich "nach 10 mins" wieder respawnt un man sich dennoch als held fühlt? einfache wow kopie mit dem wochen cooldown? also nich "10 mins" sondern halt "20"? 

in wow wenn man zum bsp onyxia (erster endboss, also vom grund wow) gekillt hat, kam überall ne durchsage (system-chatmsg mit fanfahren getüdel), wer das tierchen umgenuckelt hatte und ihr kopf stand in der hauptstadt aufgespießt rum. bis eben die woche um war ^^ hatte man sich auch schon gut gefühlt *g*

intressant wäre natürlich auch sowas: man besiegt einen boss und wird selber einer. die anderen müssen einen dann bekämpfen. haben sies geschafft, wird einer von denen dann zum neuen boss usw. damits auch funzt (weil spieler gehen ja auch ma offline un so ^^) müsste man täglich mindestens 4 stunden online sein (was dann aber auch jeder sofort erfährt) un in der zeit können dann andere versuchen einen zu besiegen. bleibt man länger on, haben andere um so mehr zeit. einerseits ein gewisser zwang online zu sein, andererseits auch ein zwang, lieber nich allzulange on zu sein ^^ aber boss würden sicher dann eh nur die enthusiasten werden un kein 0815 spieler denk ich mal (in die großen raid-instanzen bei wow kam man auch nur mit viel erfahrung usw rein, alles andere war eher zum scheitern verurteilt).

oder was mich auch immer gereizt hatte bei wow: da gabs ja die ganzen länder. eigene waren grün (man konnte von feinden (anderen spielern) nicht ohne eigenen willen angegriffen werden), feindliche rot (man kann immer angegriffen werden) und eben neutrale in gelb (auch hier man kann immer angegriffen werden). das war aber eben starr. wäre ja kuhl gewesen, wenn das (bis auf die startgebiete) wirklich (umkämpftes territorium hießen die neutralen gebiete) auch umkämpfbar wäre. also fraktion A muss verteigigen und fraktion B halt versuchen einzunehmen. wer ein gebiet besitzt bekommt verteidigungsanlagen. der feind kann diese versuchen zu zerstören. der verteidiger muss material ranschaffen um die zu reparieren. sind die verteidigungs dingsens weg, wird das gebiet gelb (neutral) und wer innerhalb von 1 2 stunden die meisten verluste einfährt (k/d ratio mäßig ^^) verliert dann das gebiet - oder irgendwie sowas. dann is das gebiet erstma 2 3 tage oder so sicher und man muss vllt wieder material rankarren, um die möglichen verteidigungsstellungen bauen zu können. je aktiver eine seite is (je mehr steine, holz oder weis der geier die gefarmt und zu den baustellen gebracht haben), desto besser steht sie am ende dieser ruhe phase da.

sowas wäre auch geil zum bsp und auch ein weg weg von diesem "statischen" ablauf in soner mmo welt. naja, mal schauen, was da die zukunft so bringt


----------



## Mental Gear (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*



DarkMo schrieb:


> kenn jetz das alte GW ned...


Weiter hättest Du eigentlich nicht schreiben brauchen. Weil ohne GW Vorkenntnisse kannst Du keinen haltbaren Vergleich anstellen.
Und WoW ist nicht wirklich eine Konkurrenz für GW, weil NCSoft um vieles weniger reißerische Taktiken anwendet als Blizzard, man muß auch nicht extra bezahlen und es gibt oft Gratis-Ingame-Überraschungsaktionen von NCSoft. 
GuildWars wird von Leuten gespielt die etwas weniger Kunden-Einengung bevorzugen .


----------



## DaStash (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*



Mental Gear schrieb:


> Weiter hättest Du eigentlich nicht schreiben brauchen. Weil ohne GW Vorkenntnisse kannst Du keinen haltbaren Vergleich anstellen.
> Und WoW ist nicht wirklich eine Konkurrenz für GW, weil NCSoft um vieles weniger reißerische Taktiken anwendet als Blizzard, man muß auch nicht extra bezahlen und es gibt oft Gratis-Ingame-Überraschungsaktionen von NCSoft.
> GuildWars wird von Leuten gespielt die etwas weniger Kunden-Einengung bevorzugen .


So ein Unfug aber auch...^^
Monatliche Gebühren sind für Mmorpg Spieler eine Bereicherung und keine Gängelung und nur weil andere sich das nicht leisten können/wollen kann man nicht solch oberflächigen Rückschlüsse ziehen. Wir können ja gerne mal den Content von EQ2 und Guild Wars vergleichen, ich lehn mich schon mal entspannt zurück. 

MfG

MfG


----------



## Dukex2 (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

-ups-


----------



## Dukex2 (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

Dezember wie es aussieht, pünktlich zum Weihnachtsgeschäft.
Werde mir es auf jedenfall holen auch wenn ich zugeben muss den ersten Teil nie gespielt zu haben.
---
Die Bewertung auf Amazon ist "lustig", 
bekanntes Sprichwort sagt: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten 

*Keine Konkurrenz zu WoW*
          GW2 spielt in einer anderen Liga und es wurde oft bewiesen das WoW beliebter ist!  
PvE hängt und PvP ist eher unbeliebt!  
WoW ist besser schauts euch an der preis is nich zu hoch für die ENORME SPIELZEIT!!!!!!!  
Ausserdem is die Community größer als bei den Chinafarmer Accounts von GW             
                             Vor 1 Monat von Thrallsknight veröffentlicht


----------



## dd2ren (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

Ende dieses Jahres ? Boahh , ich dachte eher an Ende 2011 


na da müssen die sich ja beeilt haben


----------



## Phobos001 (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

Zumal NCsoft bei WEITEM nicht die Qualität abliefert, die ein Blizzard auf die Beine stellt(Nein, ich spiele kein WoW). 

Jeder aktive Aion Spieler kann ein Liedchen davon singen, wie "toll" die Politik von NCSoft in Wirklichkeit ist. 
Gamemaster ?: Fehlanzeige 
Funktionierende Webseite ?: Fehlanzeige
Ausbalancierte Server ? : Fehlanzeige 
Funktionierendes PvPvE  System ? : Fehlanzeige

Aion hat Potenzial, wird von NCSoft aber durch Hirnrisse Politik kaputt gemacht. 

Genau *zwei* Community Manager für den gesamten deutschsprachigen Raum(Und deren Server) !

Und von den Schwierigkeiten mit Patches, Cheatern(Anti Cheat Tool deaktiviert....), und Informationspolitik gar nicht erst zu reden. 

Zum Glück ist NCSoft bei GW2 nur der Publisher, und nicht der Entwickler. Das könnte das Spiel retten, zumal die Ideen wirklich klasse klingen. 

Ich bin inzwischen bei allen NCSoft Produkten äußerst misstrauisch geworden, daher abwarten und Tee trinken. Ich erwarte das schlimmste


----------



## DarkMo (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

is doch egal ob ich GW nu gut kenn oder kaum, was ich mir für so ein spiel wünsche ändert sich ja nu nich ^^ und die wünsche stehen oben im post un sin sicher auch ausbaubar.


----------



## dd2ren (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Keine Konkurrenz zu WoW
> GW2 spielt in einer anderen Liga und es wurde oft bewiesen das WoW beliebter ist!
> PvE hängt und PvP ist eher unbeliebt!
> WoW ist besser schauts euch an der preis is nich zu hoch für die ENORME SPIELZEIT!!!!!!!
> Ausserdem is die Community größer als bei den Chinafarmer Accounts von GW




Bei allen GW-Spielern ist WoW nicht beliebter. 

Ich habe 3 Jahre GW gespielt weil ich eher gerne PvP spiele 
Also für mich und auch viele andere ist WoW nicht besser sondern eher langweiliger, und ich habe es 3x versucht mit WoW und es hat nicht gezündet.

Und deine Community ist vielleicht größer aber auch beschissener! So ein Mist wie dort bei euch in den Foren abgeht gibts bei GW nicht.
Und was das Geld angeht für die Spielzeit  meine glaube 3000 Std Spielzeit mal durch den Kaufpreis gerechnet da komm ich bestimmt VIEL besser weg  

Aufstieg der Helden ( mein R9 Tiger habe ich in der Halle der Helden geholt , man war das geil ), Gilden-Kämpfe, Team-Arena usw. da kommt WoW nicht annähernd ran, mit ihren sinnlosen BG´s 

In GuildWars ging es wie der Titel schon sagt immer mehr um PvP !


----------



## Hademe (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*



DaStash schrieb:


> So ein Unfug aber auch...^^
> Monatliche Gebühren sind für Mmorpg Spieler eine Bereicherung und keine Gängelung und nur weil andere sich das nicht leisten können/wollen kann man nicht solch oberflächigen Rückschlüsse ziehen. Wir können ja gerne mal den Content von EQ2 und Guild Wars vergleichen, ich lehn mich schon mal entspannt zurück.



Das ist doch wohl nicht dein Ernst?! Monatliche Gebühren, eine Bereicherung....?  Zahl mal weiter deine Gebühren.....!


----------



## DarkMo (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

wenn damit ein ordentlicher service gewährleistet wird, zahlt man auch gern. aber ich denke, es geht hier weniger um den glaubenskrieg zw gw un wow ^^ ich hab meinem kumpel auch lange zugeschaut und konnte es nie so recht leiden. is halt nen ganz anderes spielprinzip und wenn man das eine mag, dann isses halt schwer sich ins andere einzufügen.

und mal zum thema zurück: WENN es wow denn endlich mal zeigt, was man mit neuerungen im gameplay erreichen kann, hat damit keiner was verloren denk ich mal. schon garnich nach 5 oder 6 jahren oder wie lange es wow schon gibt ^^ is eigentlich erschreckend, das wow immernoch so gut is, wenn scheinbar nix anderes genauso genutzt wird. aber auch wow is halt mit seinen addons immer das gleiche, nur das eben ne andere levelzahl am namen steht ^^ inis leeren, zeug farmen um klamotten zu bauen, pvp und quests machen um an ein gutes equipment zu kommen und wenn mans endlich hat kommts nächste addon un man beginnt von vorn ^^ das war für mich damals der ausschlaggebende punkt aufzuhören.

sprich: innovationen im gameplay müssen mal her, ned ein gezanke ob man nun monatlich zahlen muss oder nich. das gefarme is auf dauer einfach öde. ich weis jetz halt ned, ob da gw die sache besser macht, ich weis nur, da sin klamotten nur zum aussehen gut, ändern aber nix an den werten. fragte mich aber eben im umkehrschluss auch immer, was man denn dann die ganze zeit da macht ^^


----------



## Lee (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

Oh man, ich kanns echt nicht leiden, wie immer alle krankhaft versuchen GW mit WoW zu vergleichen. Das sind vollkommen verschiedene Spiele mit vollkommen verschiedenen Ansätzen. Da kann man einfach nicht sagen was "besser" ist oder nicht.


----------



## DaStash (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*



Hademe schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl nicht dein Ernst?! Monatliche Gebühren, eine Bereicherung....?  Zahl mal weiter deine Gebühren.....!


Kannst du deine Einstellung auch begründen oder polemisierst du nur?
Wie ich schrieb, ich stelle mich gerne einem Vergleich zwischen dem Content von EQ2 und Guildwars.  Ich warte...



Lee schrieb:


> Oh man, ich kanns echt nicht leiden, wie immer alle  krankhaft versuchen GW mit WoW zu vergleichen. Das sind vollkommen  verschiedene Spiele mit vollkommen verschiedenen Ansätzen. Da kann man  einfach nicht sagen was "besser" ist oder nicht.


Meine Meinung!

Man kann eben kein Action-MMO mit einem richtigen Mmorpg vergleichen. 

MfG


----------



## killuah (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

Was bringt denn eigentlich dieses "Vollinstanziert"? Und in wie weit unterscheiden sich die Spielstile von WoW & GW? Ich habe bisher eigentlich nur eine Zeit WoW gespielt und auch 2 Woche Aion, wobei mir letzteres nich sooo gefallen hat - habs allerdings auch zu Release gespielt und konnte meinen Account für mehr als ich bezahlt habe wieder loswerden.


----------



## DaStash (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*



killuah schrieb:


> Was bringt denn eigentlich dieses "Vollinstanziert"?


Was das bringt? Server und Performanceentlastung. Die meisten oder ich glaube sogar alle, Kampfgebiete begeht man mit der jeweiligen Gruppe. Andere Gruppen die das gleiche Kampfgebiet betreten haben dann eine eigene Instanz. Grundsätzlich ist das ja nicht schlimm aber GW setzt nur darauf oder fast ausschlieslich und ein Openworld Mmorpg ist eben frei begehbar und man kann überall sämtliche Charactere treffen und das ist eben schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied und deshalb und auch aus den ganzen anderen genannten Gründen kann man GW nicht mit einem vollwertigem Mmorpg wie EQ2 oder WOW vergleichen, siehe News-headline beispielsweise. 

MfG


----------



## Flitzpiepe (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*

Naja WoW hat ja leider auch mit diesem instanzierten Mist angefangen. Das ist das was ich an WoW so mochte alles trifft sich quatscht aber die wirklich wichtigen Dinge sind instanziert (Raid). Also an und für sich messe ich jedes MMORPG an WoW (was falsch ist), ganz einfach weil es bisher das beste Spiel ist, daß ich jemals gespielt habe. Szenario und Lore bei WoW sind genau mein Ding. Ich werde GW2 auf jeden Fall eine Chance geben und dann sehe ich ja, wie es meinen persönlichen Vorlieben entspricht. Grafik ist gut, die Monster und Figuren sehen auch gut aus. Kann einer sagen, ob es da versch. Fraktionen gibt, z.B. Horde und Allianz? Diese Katzenviecher oder Wildschweinviecher sehen schon zieml geil aus. Kann mir gut vorstellen, als so ein Ding dann als Tank zu spielen. Sind die Rollen eig genauso definiert wie bei WoW? Anfangs brauchte man ja unbedingt ein best Lineup, was heute auch nicht mehr nötig ist, weil iwie jede Klasse min 2 Sachen komplett beherrscht. Bin kein Freund von so Hybridenklassen wie damals zu WoW-Anfangszeiten. Also ich denke das könnte das erste MMORPG nach WoW sein, was mich länger als 2 Wochen an den Bildschirm bindet. Warhammer war zwar zieml geil aber leider kaum Spieler. Wenn dann noch einer was zum Engamecontent sagen könnte, so etwa was man macht (Raids, PvP etc) wäre das absolut zauberhaft. Das Raiden war für mich das tolle an WoW scheiß PvP fetzt nur, wenn man es richtig aufzieht (wie in Warhammer z.B.). Ich bin großer Hoffnung...


----------



## killuah (12. August 2010)

*AW: GuildWars 2 zeigt WOW was ein MMO ist!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was das bringt? Server und Performanceentlastung. Die meisten oder ich glaube sogar alle, Kampfgebiete begeht man mit der jeweiligen Gruppe. Andere Gruppen die das gleiche Kampfgebiet betreten haben dann eine eigene Instanz. Grundsätzlich ist das ja nicht schlimm aber GW setzt nur darauf oder fast ausschlieslich und ein Openworld Mmorpg ist eben frei begehbar und man kann überall sämtliche Charactere treffen und das ist eben schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied und deshalb und auch aus den ganzen anderen genannten Gründen kann man GW nicht mit einem vollwertigem Mmorpg wie EQ2 oder WOW vergleichen, siehe News-headline beispielsweise.
> 
> MfG



Ach, okay verstehe. Naja, ob das von Vorteil oder Nachteil ist, kann ich noch nicht bewerten, werds aber aufjedenfall mal anspielen. Bei WoW macht das questen einfach keinen Spaß.


----------



## Dexter02 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Guild Wars 2 Video*

Hallo,
Ich hoffe das ist so jetzt besser
Warum kann ich das Video nicht in HD anzeigen lassen?

Ich freue mich auch schon auf das Spiel, es zeigt jedenfalls das es auch anders geht und diese Richtung finde ich besonders interessant.

MFG

Dexter02


----------



## JohnPatrickRyan (18. August 2010)

*AW: Guild Wars 2 Video*

*3 Videos zu Ingame - Guild wars 2 *

Video Guild Wars 2 - Gameplay GamesCom 2010 per PC Windows - versione alta risoluzione pagina 1 di 1 | Multiplayer.it


Guild Wars 2 Epic Battle Off-Screen Footage Video from GameVideos


Guild Wars 2 Gameplay Off-Screen Footage 2 Video from GameVideos


http://guildwars-forum.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=248005


----------

